# Kill switch not working....



## wildwoodkid (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a generator with a briggs & stratton engine. Started it up and let it run about 15 minutes today because they are forcasting an ice storm. When I hit the kill switch, on top of the flywheel cover, it just kept running. Went back and forth between on and off- no change. Tried to shut it down by turning the choke on, but it kept running. Finally turned off the fuel, and it ran out of gas. What do you think? Loose wire or should I buy a switch before I take it apart? Thanks for any replies.


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

All ways inspect a problem before spending your money! Unless you want to buy some land in Utah??? (I live in MD, so I'm joking about the land). 

More likely then not it is a lose, disconnected or broken wire. In rare cases on the grounding end the nut will vibrate lose, (follow the wire).


----------



## wildwoodkid (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! At least its stuck on run and I can use it. I'll take it apart after the storm.


----------

